# incorrect exports file?



## sprock (Nov 30, 2019)

Hello,

This exports file:


```
# For diskless
/b -ro -alldirs -maproot=root -network 172.16.0.0/24
/usr/home/rmason -alldirs -network 172.16.0.0 -netmask=255.255.255.0

/usr/src /usr/ports -maproot=root 192.168.0.10 192.168.0.14 192.168.0.25 192.168.0.13 192.168.0.11
```

is incorrect in some way. 


```
sudo service mountd restart
Stopping mountd.
Waiting for PIDS: 89090.
Starting mountd.
rmason showmount -e
Exports list on localhost:
/b                                 172.16.0.0
```
:

Can some kind soul please point out what I have done wrong?

Thanks,
Roger


----------



## sprock (Nov 30, 2019)

Replying to myself..

This works:


```
# For diskless

/b -ro -alldirs -maproot=root -network 172.16.0.0/24
/usr/home/rmason -network 172.16.0.0/24

/usr/src -network 192.168.0.0/24
/usr/obj -maproot=root -network 192.168.0.0/24
/usr/ports -maproot=root -network 192.168.0.0/24
```

Cheers,
Roger


----------



## mickey (Nov 30, 2019)

I believe the option is for specifying the netmask separately is called `-mask` not `-netmask`.

From exports(5):

```
The third case is specified
     by the flag -network=netname[/prefixlength] and optionally -mask=netmask.
     The netmask may be specified either by attaching a prefixlength to the
     -network option, or by using a separate -mask option.  If the mask is not
     specified, it will default to the mask for that network class (A, B or C;
     see inet(4)).
```


----------

